# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  outdoor spa weight/load

## barney118

I have an outdoor spa where I have made a slab to put it on (recess into deck it is sitting on) but I want to lift it another 200mm or so, here is a picture of underneath. It appears the load is being taken from the outside shell plus the centre, so I am going to run a course of besserblocks to bring it up to height so I need to know where to support it. It looks like the 2 studs arent doing anything except holding the centre noggins?

----------


## Gaza

Stuffed I know but I would put blocks around edge and fill centre with blue metal or recycled concrete   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd possibly just build a riser (small step up deck) on top of the existing deck.

----------


## barney118

> I'd possibly just build a riser (small step up deck) on top of the existing deck.

  Uncle bob I need to lift the spa higher as it is 200 mm lower than the deck it's sitting on when it's on the slab under. It looks like I'll put a course of besser around the perimeter and centre  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

OK I have to ask "Why>?" 
I'd be happy with a 200mm step down into the spa and so much easier to get a cover over it. Getting out I'd need a short ladder or step anyway tho

----------


## barney118

> OK I have to ask "Why>?" 
> I'd be happy with a 200mm step down into the spa and so much easier to get a cover over it. Getting out I'd need a short ladder or step anyway tho

  moondoog, here is what it looks like fitted lifted 1 besserblock high.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Good as Barney  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Moondog55

Nice Looks great
"Green"

----------

